# McIntosh PF-2520I-A (PF-25201-A) Head Unit



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Back up for sale... _reasonable_ offers accepted.

McIntosh PF 2520i A PF 25201 A Head Unit 6 Disc CD Changer | eBay


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Lord... why do you keep tempting me with this beauty!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, she truly is a beauty and the right a Subaru needs to be gifted with this.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Make a fair offer guys... you might get it. Some ****head didn't pay the last time.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

sirbOOm said:


> Make a fair offer guys... you might get it. Some ****head didn't pay the last time.


"****head" or "chithead?"


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

That's what I was wondering too!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Do you have any info/specs on this unit?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Bump.


----------

